# Bonelorry's Steel Grey MK6 Golf R



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello all, Hope you are well?

Thought I would share my latest purchase with you all, Picked it up last Friday and today was the first time I have been able to give it good clean.

*18/2/16*

Been a busy few days and have spent probably 12 Hours in total on the car Yesterday and Today, Focussed on the Oily bits Yesterday and Today was wash day!

It was the first time I have ever washed this car and until you do you never really get to know the bodywork and just how good or bad it really is.

Very happy with it, It is in excellent condition with just the odd very age related minor stone chip and mark but really I can't fault it. Had a look around it with the light and it would benefit from a Machine polish but its only really going to require some minor correction work. I reckon a Single Stage with the D/A will sort it out, Possibly a Two stage if I don't get the results I am happy with.

Today I gave the car a Mini-Detail and just focussed on getting it clean really and to get some protection on the Paint from all the Salt on the roads.

I will be going more in depth at a later date including Wheel Removal, Wheel Arch deep clean, Brake Caliper and Hub Repaint/Detail, I will also get more involved with the paintwork, Full De-Tar, Fallout removal, Machine Polish and Waxing.

*Usual bonelorry process...*

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the fuel filler flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts, Front Scuttle and Rubber door window seals using Valetpro detailing brush and APC to high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Eurow Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Cleaned the wheels with Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner, 1:5 dilute in trigger bottle with foaming head. Using a Valetpro detailing brush to agitate, Left on 5 mins per wheel to dwell then rinsed off. Finished the wheel faces with a Meguiars MF wash mitt and wheel backs using a Megs ultra safe wheel brush.
*:* Wheel arches cleaned using trigger bottle with APC and foaming head and wheel arch brush, then rinsed.
*:* Dried the whole car using Elite XL drying towel.
*:* Clayed the whole car using Megs mild clay and Megs Detailer spray as lubricant.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel
*:* Cleaned the glass inside and out with Autoglym fast glass then Autoglym Glass Polish.
*:* Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax using soft applicator and Elite buffing towel to remove.
*:* Dressed any plastic trim, Front scuttle and Wiper arms with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber car buffing of any excess with a Microfibre cloth.
*:* Dressed the tyres using Megs endurance tyre gel.
*:* Applied 1 x coat of Collinites no:845 to the wheels.
*:* Dressed the wheel arch liners with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care.
*:* Polished the tailpipe's with Autosol.
*:* Finished the car off with a spritz of Megs Quick detailer spray and a Chemical boys ultra plush finishing/buffing towel.

*Just a few snaps from today's efforts, Not overly happy with the pictures due to the bright sunlight. Will get some more soon...*


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks good. Congratulations on the purchase, really like that colour combo.


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

That's lovely!


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice. Looks lovely in that colour


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have to agree, very lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice car mate, what are you thinking of using for spring-summer LSP.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Best colour imo


----------



## ReflexGTI (Apr 18, 2015)

Gorgeous car! Does it have the EA113 engine or EA888? How does it compare to your Ed. 30?


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovely car. Really suits that colour in r form. Looks great. Alot of r's popping up in here at the mo which I like seeing ☺


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

chongo said:


> Very nice car mate, what are you thinking of using for spring-summer LSP.


Well I am a big Collinites fan to be honest and have used the 476 and 845 Waxes all year round on previous cars.

I am open to suggestions though, It will be a Month or Two before I get chance to do any Paint Correction on the car and it will be a little warmer then too.

What would you recommend to use as an LSP for Spring/Summer use?



ReflexGTI said:


> Gorgeous car! Does it have the EA113 engine or EA888? How does it compare to your Ed. 30?


The MK6 Golf GTI got the EA888, The MK6 Golf Edition 35 and R got the CDL Engine albeit it is De-tuned in the ED35 which is the earlier EA113 unit.

Hard to compare them really, The ED30 is more of a Hot-Hatch been FWD and a GTI. Very capable cars, I enjoyed both of my ED30's and the last one which was R-Tech Stage 1 Custom Mapped was a quick car!

The R is more grown up, More refined and has all the toys but when you want it to be it can be a bit of a hooligan although it just gets on with it with no fuss. 4WD is something I have never had the pleasure of owning before and after many years of Torque Steer and scrabbling for grip in a High Powered FWD car its a revelation to me


----------



## craig1979 (Aug 30, 2011)

*my old car*

Nice purchase

Thats my old car......

jct 600 volkswagon bradford by any chance

I thought i kept it quite clean.......(maybe not):tumbleweed:

I traded it in last november for a nice onxy white 7 r with prets

any questions about it you want to ask drop me a line.

btw it had just had a new pipercross air filter in 2 days before i chopped it in.

hope you enjoy it pal as much as i did

regards 
craig :driver::driver:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

craig1979 said:


> Nice purchase
> 
> Thats my old car......
> 
> ...


Hello Craig, Very nice to hear from you :thumb:

It has been very well looked after so thank you, I like many on here have an OCD and the car has gone to a good home!

Yes I bought it from JCT600 Bradford and picked the car up a week ago, I dealt with Ben Winter there who was a top chap, Got a really good deal on the car and they actually made a loss selling it to me.

They had reduced the car by £1500 from their original forecourt price to £500 less than what they gave you for it. I also got Das WeltAuto 2 year Warranty, 12 Months Roadside Breakdown cover, Inspection Service/Oil Change, 12 Months MOT. At my request they also did the Timing Belt and Water Pump, Brake Fluid Change, Full Geometry/Alignment check and adjust, 2 x New 225/40R18 Pirelli P-Zero's to match the rear's.

Altogether at a cost of £1100 to them.

Then on Wednesday this week I did the following, _I saw the Pipercross Filter but was unsure how long it had been fitted and I had already purchased a new Genuine one LOL_...

*:* Genuine Air Filter, P/N 06F133843B
*:* Genuine Cabin Filter, P/N 1K2819653B
*:* Genuine Fuel Filter correct 6.6 Bar version, P/N 1K0201051K
*:* New NGK BKR7EIX Iridium Spark Plugs
*:* Genuine Cam Follower latest revision, P/N 06D109309C
*:* Genuine PCV latest revision & New PCV Gasket, P/N's 06F129101R & 06F103483E
*:* Genuine Diverter Valve Revision G, P/N 06F145710G
*:* New Genuine Front Wipers Blades, P/N 1Q2998002
*:* Engine bay detail


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I like that, very nice


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## craig1979 (Aug 30, 2011)

bonelorry,

sorry pal i cant read your pm,
i dont have 10 posts but ive been here since aug 2011....


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

craig1979 said:


> bonelorry,
> 
> sorry pal i cant read your pm,
> i dont have 10 posts but ive been here since aug 2011....


No worries Craig, There I just sent you a link to my build thread on VWROC if you wanted to see the cars progress. :thumb:

http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/12431-bonelorrys-steel-grey-6r/


----------



## craig1979 (Aug 30, 2011)

:thumb::thumb:

i will keep an eye on this pal.

when i get a min i will upload a few pics of my new R


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Lovely car and very clean. Id love one of these next. Might be improvement on fuel consumption


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*26/2/16*

Another productive day on the car today, Spent around 5 hours in total and have done the following...

*:* Removed all 4 wheels, Deep cleaned the backs using Bilberry, De-tarred them and waxed them
*:* Deep cleaned all 4 wheel arches, Dried and Dressed all the Black bits and plastic arch liners
*:* Painted the Brake Calipers Black to freshen them up and the Hubs Silver

*Annoyingly only 50% of the pictures I took turned out OK, When I am doing anything that involves getting dirty I just use my phone for the pictures. I will take some proper pics when I next Detail the car...*

*Talledega VS Bilberry, 4:1 Ratio as the backs have probably never been done before...*





*Left to dwell for 5 mins then agitated with ValetPro detailing brush...*





*Rinsed, Re-washed using Megs Shampoo and Microfibre Mitt, Dried, De-Tarred using Autoglym Tar Remover, Waxed using Collinites left to cure for 30 Mins per wheel, Centre caps all lined up with Valves (OCD*





*NSR Wheel Arch area before...*



*NSR Wheel Arch, Thoroughly rinsed, APC to high concentrate left to dwell for 5 mins, Cleaned with Wheel Arch brush, All Suspension, Caliper and hub with a ValetPro detailing brush...*



*NSR Wheel Arch, Thoroughly rinsed and dried, All Black bits, Suspension parts and plastics dressed. Calipers repainted Black, Hubs painted Silver...*



*2 x teaser shots with taken with the Canon, As said hoping to give the car a Detail/Clean over the weekend so with get some more snaps then...*


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*29/2/15*

Early start and gave the car a Mini Detail this morning.

All the effort and circa 20 Hours I have put in over the last few weeks with the Initial Exterior Detail, Engine Bay Detail, Wheel Removal/deep clean and protect, Wheel Arch Deep Clean/Detail and Brake Caliper and Hub Detail/Repaint has all come together nicely.

The car is now at a standard I am happy with....Infact its a totally different car condition wise to when I collected it just over 2 weeks ago from the Dealers.

As such these will be the last pictures I post for a little while until the better weather comes and I will be firing up the D/A and doing some swirl removal/paint correction work to really finish the car off!

*So here we go...*


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

When you repainted the hubs and calipers, where you brushing or spraying?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

arcing said:


> When you repainted the hubs and calipers, where you brushing or spraying?


Brushing :thumb:

Done probably 20 cars now over the Years, Always used a Brush and have achieved a very good finish on both the Caliper and Hubs.

I use a 1/2" Brush for most of the work, Any fiddly parts I use a very small Lining Brush.

Light even coats with little pressure applied on the brush.

I will be brutally honest, I have never really done much work with rattle cans.


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks, that's good to know. I'm not a fan of rattle cans to be honest, and in past projects have got a good finish from brushing. Now I just need to find the time :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice car pal,pretty rare


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a quick question, what make of silver paint did you use, my hubs are desperate in need of painting, thanks?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

ibiza55 said:


> Just a quick question, what make of silver paint did you use, my hubs are desperate in need of painting, thanks?


Hammerite Smooth Silver :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

bonelorry said:


> Hammerite Smooth Silver :thumb:


Many thanks


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Is the rear valance gloss black from factory?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

scuba-phil said:


> Is the rear valance gloss black from factory?


Yes, Standard Gloss Black Mirrors and Rear Diffuser on the R Model :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

All still going well with the car, I had a Stage 1 Custom Re-map yesterday at R-Tech Performance. The car made very good figures both Pre and Post Re-map.

Now running a respectable 313BHP & 342LB/FT of Torque.

Back to cleaning...

*17/3/16*

Spent another few hours on the car today, Something that has bugged me since buying the car was looking through the spokes on the Alloys and seeing the old stick on Wheel Balance weight residue/glue left behind.

I did remove the wheels a few weeks ago and gave them a deep clean, De-tar and wax. I also painted the Brake Calipers and hubs but I simply did not have the time to do everything I wanted to and had to refit them on the car knowing they needed to come off again to remove the glue but hey ho it keeps me out of trouble.

Quite a thankless task I have done today really but its done now and its the smaller details that make a big difference I keep telling myself LOL...

*:* Removed all Four wheels
*:* All wheels Rinsed, Washed front and back, Towel dried
*:* Using a Makita drill with Caramel wheel attachment to remove glue residue
*:* Autoglym Intensive Tar remover for an excess glue left behind
*:* Wheels Rinsed, Washed again and dried
*:* Orange spotting polish pad used with drill and Meguiars 105 Compound to clean the area
*:* Finished with Sonax Turbo Detailer and Microfibre

*Couple of snaps from today...*

*Wheel, Washed, Dried. Offending glue residue...*



*I used a Caramel wheel with drill attachment to remove 95% of the glue, Any excess was taken care of with the Tar Remover...*



*After, You get lots of mess from the Caramel wheel...*



*All mess cleaned off, Nearly gone...*



*Finishing touch, I had a spare Orange Spotting pad left that fitted a conventional drill from a Headlight Restoration kit I used last Year. It wasn't worth getting the D/A Polisher out for something so small but this method did the trick. Meguiars 105 Compound used...*



*All done, Repeated the same process on all Four wheels...*


----------



## LeeS (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice. Keep meaning to do this to mine. Where do you get that "caramel" wheel from?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job so far mate, stunning car and colour


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

bonelorry said:


> Brushing :thumb:
> 
> Done probably 20 cars now over the Years, Always used a Brush and have achieved a very good finish on both the Caliper and Hubs.
> 
> ...


Do you paint the calipers in situ or do you take them apart and then re-fit once painted?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

LeeS said:


> Nice. Keep meaning to do this to mine. Where do you get that "caramel" wheel from?


Ebay! Think mine was under toffee wheel. Another Dw member put me onto these, Very worth while addition.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

My caramel wheel arrived this week - just used it, made short work of the sticky residue, well worth a fiver...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171865496967?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Lovely R Mr Lorry!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

LeeS said:


> Nice. Keep meaning to do this to mine. Where do you get that "caramel" wheel from?


Thank you, I got it off ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171865496967?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Stu Mac said:


> Lovely job so far mate, stunning car and colour


Thanks Stu!



Farquhar said:


> Do you paint the calipers in situ or do you take them apart and then re-fit once painted?


I painted the Calipers in Situ no need to remove them, Plenty of access with the wheels removed. The Fronts are huge and only One half of them requires painting as the they have a huge Aluminium bracket at the rear.

Bearing in mind that the Calipers come Gloss Black already on my car but hade gone done over their 5 Year life. I light coating of Hammerite Gloss Black has just freshened them up and they now look like new again.



georgeandpeppa said:


> Ebay! Think mine was under toffee wheel. Another Dw member put me onto these, Very worth while addition.


Yes ebay, I also saw some posts on here regarding using a Caramel wheel to De-Badge cars and remove any glue residue from the wheels etc.



Forsh said:


> My caramel wheel arrived this week - just used it, made short work of the sticky residue, well worth a fiver...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171865496967?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Lovely R Mr Lorry!


Thanks Forsh, Yes that is the same seller I bought mine from. Really does make light work of it.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the wheels might have to look into a caramel wheel a little bit more


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*19/3/16*

Refitted all the wheels this morning after removing them a few days ago and getting all the old Wheel Balance Glue off, Gave the car its usual weekly wash/mini detail and a hoover out too, The wheels are now what I would consider 95% of the way there condition wise which I am more than happy with and I very much doubt it would be worth getting them refurbished.

*Few snaps of them fitted back on the car, Now looking at and through the wheel spokes they look brand new...*









*Tailpipes also received another Polish with Autosol, They where quite Black due to the 170 Mile round trip to R-Tech and time on the Rolling Road when mapping...*



*Back under the car port for the weekend...*


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Keeping it out of the cold, its feckin freezing up here in Cheshire, beautiful work on those wheels.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Love the on going effort your putting into this car. Look forward to updates. Car really stands out &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## iamneallyons (Jul 7, 2015)

not a massive fan of silver cars at all BUT grey like yours, looks incredible! 

good work!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

The wheels look stunning!


----------

